# Home theater recommendation (around $1000)



## ale45x (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey guys!
I recently got maried and was looking to setup a home theater in my new apartment.
The room is roughly 50x25ft (15mx8m), with the couch where we'll be sitting halfway across the 15m lenght.
Since i don't know much about audio, my first thought was geting a HTIAB. But since then looking on these forums i found out that there's also alternatives like buying a reciever and a separate 5.1 or 7.1 speaker system.
My budget is around $1000.
Looking for the HTIAB i found these two:
Onkyo HT-S7700
Onkyo HT-S9700THX

Or a $400-500 reciever with Energy 5.1 Take Classic Home Theater System ($384,00 on amazon).

But i don't know if that's the best i can get with 1000 bucks.
I'll be using the home theater to play music and watch movies/series (no gaming), and since i live in an apartment i don't need really powerful speakers, since i can't listen that loud or else the neighbors gonna go crazy.

Thanks!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Assuming a standard 8' ceiling height, your room is 10,000 ft^3. There is absolutely no way any HTiB or the Energy 5.1 Take Classic system will even put a dent in that much space. You'll need something far larger in order to get anything usable I'm afraid.


----------



## ale45x (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the help! Since i'm on a $1000-$1300 budget what should i do? Buy a reciever, a decent speaker package and upgrade in the future?
Another thing, its a big room, but the couch where we'll be sitting is in the middle of the room, and the sound don't really need to reach the end of the room since there is only the dinning table. Can i put the suround spekaer around the couch?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Have you thought about buying used equipment...you can save a lot.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

ale45x said:


> Thanks for the help! Since i'm on a $1000-$1300 budget what should i do? Buy a reciever, a decent speaker package and upgrade in the future?
> Another thing, its a big room, but the couch where we'll be sitting is in the middle of the room, and the sound don't really need to reach the end of the room since there is only the dinning table. Can i put the suround spekaer around the couch?


If you're sitting in the exact middle of the room you can pretty much guarantee that the bass response will be poor unless you have the subwoofer very close to you. It's almost certain there will be a null (dead spot).

In your case it might be better to concentrate on getting a decent receiver, a somewhat powerful subwoofer and just the front three speakers. Spend more money on fewer components in order to get ones with a bit more capability. The left and right speakers should probably be towers as well, ensuring they'll have a better chance of overcoming that volume of space.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

theJman said:


> If you're sitting in the exact middle of the room you can pretty much guarantee that the bass response will be poor unless you have the subwoofer very close to you. It's almost certain there will be a null (dead spot).
> 
> In your case it might be better to concentrate on getting a decent receiver, a somewhat powerful subwoofer and just the front three speakers. Spend more money on fewer components in order to get ones with a bit more capability. The left and right speakers should probably be towers as well, ensuring they'll have a better chance of overcoming that volume of space.


I'll second that advice! The system "sees" the entire space - not just the space where you listen. Unless you stretch your dollars to get good bang-for-the-buck, you're almost certain to be dissatisfied from the beginning, and experience a strong dose of buyer's remorse.


----------

